# نحتاج صلاتك معنا



## bahaa_06 (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*آمين 

جميل التصميم  و الكلام يا بهاء 

ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*راااااااائع يا بهاء 
احمى يا رب مصر وامنحها من سلامك 
++امييييييييييييين++​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*حلو جدااا
تسلم ايديك

احفظ بلادنا يااااارب

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*جميلة يا بهاء كلمات وتصميم *


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

امين يارب 

احفظ بلادنا يارب  واحميها من الاعداء 

لانك انت باركتها انت قلت مبارك شعبى مصر 

مصر بتاعه زمان وحشتنى اوى يارب 

رائع بهاء 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

امييييييييييييييين
جمييييييييل ربنا يباركك
وتقييم 
​


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2012)

اميييين
تصميم رااائع جدااا
احلئ تقيم​


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*آمين
تصميم قيم جدا شكرااا*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*نطلب من الرب ان يسمع لصراخ المصريين كما سمع لصراخ العبرانيين ايام موسى
ونطلب من الرب ان يرفع عنا هذا السبى الذى وضع فيه المصريين منذ اربعة عشر قرن
ونتحاجج مع الرب هل الى هذه الدرجة المصريين اغضبوك يارب
يارب توبنا فنتوب ونرجع اليك وترفع عنا هذا السبى وتباركنا
وتقول لنا مبارك شعبى مصر​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

آمين يارب 

أنر العيون يارب يا يسوع أرجوك ليعرفوك أنك أنت الاله الحقيقى

أرجوك إنقذ الشعب المصرى من هذه المحنة


----------



## AdmanTios (28 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 نوفمبر 2012)

صلاة جميلة وتصميم جميل


----------



## Twin (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*بارك يارب بلادي*​


----------



## تعيسة (28 نوفمبر 2012)

امين
صلاة حلوة
شكرا


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2012)

ياارب من فضلك 
احمي شعبك 
احمي مصر 
دي البلد اللي انت قولت عليها يارب مبارك شعبي 
(( احييك يا بهاء تصميم رااائع ))))
تسلم ايدك


----------



## أَمَة (28 نوفمبر 2012)

"مبارك شعبي مصر"

كلامك يا رب لا يزول.

علمنا الصبر للنتظر تحقيق وعودك
وامنحنا الحكمة لنفهم توقيتك.​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 نوفمبر 2012)

+إلهى الصالح + أيها الثالوث القدوس + ألإله الواحد الوحيد +ضابط الكل +القادر على كل شئ
+تطلع من سماء مجدك.. وأنظر ..وتطلع ..وتعهد برعايتك وحمايتك :شعبك مصر .
+ إحمى  شعبك مصر من  إبليس خصمنا -عدونا . أنت يا إلهى تعلم أنه  منذ البدء كان ولا يزال وسيظل قتالاً للناس...
- تعرف أنه لا  يأتى  إلا  ليخطف ويسرق وينهش ويذبح ويهلك ..
- فأؤلئك نهشهم فى أرواحهموعقولهم وضمائرهم فباتوا ذئاباً خاطفة مهما إرتدوا ثياب حملانٍ يزايدون بعضهم على بعض - ويحرضون بعضهم بعضاً على [ الذؤبة ]
+ ليس لنا يا إلهنا .. ليس لاجل إستحقاق فينا ..فنحن لفرط آثامنا وتقصيرنا وعدم إستحقاقنا ..لانشاء أن نرفع عيوننا إلى السماء.لا نقدر على تلك المواجهه يارب.
+ إرجعن يارب الجنود .. إرجعن وتطلع من السماء وتعهد وإرع   الغرس الذى  غرسته يمين برك.
+قل لنفوسنا خلاصك أنا... فتقول نفوسنا :  هوذا الله عونى الرب ناصر نفسي ..
+هوذا الله خلاصي فأطمئن ولا أرتعب  لان ياهيهوه   خلاصي وترنيمتى .قد صار لى خلاصاً مقدساً [أشعياء إصحاح12].
+خلص يا مخلصاً .. شعباً مسكيناً لا تتركنا إلى الإنقضاء..ولا تسلمنا إلى  التمام .
+أنتى  هى   سور  خلاصنا غير  الضعيف : يا  والدة الاله : تشفعى عن خلاص شعبك فى مصر -عن كنيستنا وأساقفتنا وكهنتنا  حاربي - ولمؤامرة الاعداء إبطلى وإهزمى -
ومشورة المعاندين لنا وجنونهم وشرهم إبطلى .. وعن سلامنا تشفعى وإطلبى.
وحزن عبيدك وقلقهم وتوترهم  فإلى  فرحٍ وخلاص حولّى إقلبى.. أنتى هى رجاؤنا فى السماء عند إبنك القدوس  ..المتأنس المتجسد منكى -يا  أيتها العذراء كل حين - والدة الاله القديسة مرتمريم البتول الزكية أمين++++++
+++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## tamav maria (30 نوفمبر 2012)

أمين ياااااارب
صلاه روووعه 
شكرا بهاء


----------

